

OEmbed - embedded representation of a URL on third party sites - sumeetjain
http://www.oembed.com

======
wccrawford
I like the idea, and I'm glad to see sites already implementing it.

I worry about discovery, though.

"oEmbed providers can choose to make their oEmbed support discoverable by
adding elements to the head of their existing (X)HTML documents."

So... I have to download the page, parse the link for oembed, make a request
to the oembed service and THEN I can finally get the info I need to show the
link?

I assume you'd only want to make this call once and store the result, so it's
not -so- bad, but... That's a bit much. Of course, the alternative is to store
the format for the service call for all major sites. (At least, as things
stand.)

~~~
jhrobert
Apparently some specialize in tracking the oembed providers. See
<http://oohembed.com/> & <http://api.embed.ly/documentation> for example.

